# Woodworking Plans for "Amish 3 in 1 High Chair”



## Speyerer (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone know of a source for plans for a "Amish 3 in 1 High Chair”? Whenever I do a search I end up on our friend “Ted’s” site.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Try this site - their not free, but they don't link to "ted"

Baby Sitter Woodworking Plans - Amish 3 in 1 Chair


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

One of the guys here made one of those a little while back.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Speyerer said:


> Does anyone know of a source for plans for a "Amish 3 in 1 High Chair”? Whenever I do a search I end up on our friend “Ted’s” site.


Yep, they are sitting in the box beside my chair!:surprise:

Actually, I bought them from the guy that designed it that was linked above.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

The Winfield Collection 
https://www.thewinfieldcollection.com/print_catalog/Al-Child-Projects-Woodcraft-Patterns


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Speyerer said:


> Does anyone know of a source for plans for a "Amish 3 in 1 High Chair”? Whenever I do a search I end up on our friend “Ted’s” site.


Is this the one you are asking about?

3-in-1 Amish High Chair | DudeIWantThat.com

Herb


----------



## hagerboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Baby Sitter Woodworking Plans - Amish 3 in 1 Chair
Try this site The plans are not free


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I just might build one of those for my new Great Grand daughter. She is just 6 weeks old so I have a moment to get it done.
I think I can make it from the picture.
Thanks for bringing it up Frank.
Psst.. I.ll post mine if you will post yours.
David


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Speaking of "ted"... I got so tired of that [enter your favourite derogatory term here] that I put his address in my "hosts" file on my computer. When I click a link that redirects to him, I just get a "page not found".


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry, I've been gone a while! But I built that 3-1 high chair. I think I was the first, here. 

I got the plans from: Gold Country Wood Woodworks $14.95. I recommend them highly. Had full size plans for the two large sides. Just traced them onto the wood. I traced it onto MDF to make a permanent templet, first. I even e-mailed them a couple of times with questions, and they replied right away. 

Here's pics of the one I built, and a link to my post. 

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/98793-3-1-high-chair-rocking-horse-desk.html


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Then there's this chair. For a different purpose, but quite handy too.

21-210 - ONIT Bachelors Chair Woodworking Plan. - WoodworkersWorkshop® Online Store

It's a chair, step ladder, and ironing board.

Charley


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

N'awlins77 said:


> Sorry, I've been gone a while! But I built that 3-1 high chair. I think I was the first, here.
> 
> I got the plans from: Gold Country Wood Woodworks $14.95. I recommend them highly. Had full size plans for the two large sides. Just traced them onto the wood. I traced it onto MDF to make a permanent templet, first. I even e-mailed them a couple of times with questions, and they replied right away.
> 
> ...


Very nice job Lee, what kind of wood did you use?
David


----------



## Speyerer (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses and suggestions. 
I ordered my plans for the _*3 in 1 High Chair*_ this morning from the Winfield Collection (Wood Plans, Full-size Woodcraft Patterns and Supplies) Their catalog number W1179GC.
I also received the following message from customer service:
There is a "15% discount for the Superbowl weekend which is good through midnight EST tonight. 
If you wish to complete your order enter KICKOFF in the Promo box before you click the CHECKOUT button."
So I not only got my plans buut also a discount.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Speyerer said:


> Thanks for all the responses and suggestions.
> I ordered my plans for the _*3 in 1 High Chair*_ this morning from the Winfield Collection (Wood Plans, Full-size Woodcraft Patterns and Supplies) Their catalog number W1179GC.
> I also received the following message from customer service:
> There is a "15% discount for the Superbowl weekend which is good through midnight EST tonight.
> ...


We'll be expecting to see a few pics. I have the plans and hope to build one this year.


----------

